# How are you perceived by your coworkers?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like that!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i think thats how a lot of my friends think of me

when i show them my guns,or a new addition to the arsenal they always say

"when the SHTF,im coming to your place"


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres a picture of my co-worker come'in in from the east side.

I rope'em and he chokes'em.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Perception = Reality.

In a case of mistaken identity, I experienced a wild event this past summer when I was confronted by a couple of young bullies plus their 300-pound gorilla father who were set to tear me apart on my own property. Seems they thought my four wheeler looked like one that had been trespassing on their property. No amount of talking was going to save this 4-eyed, gray-haired senior citizen from a certain beating but I wasn't about to run. And, didn't.

Still waters run deep and these thugs were in it up to their eyeballs without a clue.

I now have some neighbors about a mile down the road that hate me.

Their perception is their reality.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have two co workers, they follow me everywhere and never fail to leave me presents in the back yard.


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

I get put some where between






and this






minus the mullets

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

At work if they see me running they are after me to see what is going wrong and how to make it right. Then in the control room I am looking at the computers and saying what is going on they know things are bad. I don't get too excited except when things are going on. I have learned to watch and know what is going on at work and what to do. I have 36 years in the same plant, wastewater treatment.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

It depends on what is needed, if it absolutely has to be done right and to perfection---I'm the man. If it has to be done fast and whatever works to get by, don't get me. So somewhere in those guidelines is how I was perceived at work---emphasis on WAS.......ah retirement!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My co workers hate me...as I force them to keep their TRAPS shut :wink:


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I pretty much keep to myself but they awful concerned about what I do not sure how they perceive now my boss hates me till shit goes south then I'm his best friend lol

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well a few years ago, at one place I was running the rich snotty people I worked for ( the residents ) wouldn't acknowledge me or wave to me in the morning,they treated me lower than whale crap on the bottom of the ocean, that was until something broke or went wrong and then all of a sudden I was ranking up there with Jesus... I hate phoney rich people.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ask anyone who has known me long enough, I am the real life George Costanza.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you get me Steinbrenner's autograph?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Say Vandelay!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

so did your fiancee from licking envelopes?

or do you eat snacks out of the garbage can?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> so did your fiancee from licking envelopes?
> 
> or do you eat snacks out of the garbage can?


I do eat out of the garbage. I will continue if good stuff is thrown out....


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

You don't double dipp your chips do ya


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

your being at work can only hurt your job


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm old school straight forward. Some folks just can't handle that, but folks that like to work and enjoy their job, seem to like to work with my crew and I. I let my people think for themselves and give enough leadership to keep them out of trouble. It makes them better and give them pride in what they do. We get used a lot to "straighten things out". It keeps things interesting.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Seeing's how I work for myself by myself, I oscillate between being a jerk and a genius.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And you want to be my latex salesman !


----------

